# [A] Indifferent - Lordaeron sucht



## TheOrc (4. März 2010)

Die Gilde Indifferent ist aktuell auf dem Server Lordaeron (EU) unterwegs und vollstreckt derzeit den aktuellen Content im 10er, als auch im 25er. Unser Schwerpunkt liegt im PvE.

Das man den Content natürlich vollständig kennenlernen und clearen will ist, denken wir, selbstverständlich.
Um diesem Ziel näher zu kommen, suchen wir derzeit Verstärkung für unseren 25er Raid, als auch für die 10er Gruppen.

Wir wollen ein schlagkräftiges Team aufbauen, dass mit den etablierten Gilden gut mithalten kann.

Neben der Raidaktivität sind wir oft gemeinsam in Heroischen Instanzen, pre-WotlK Raids, etc. unterwegs oder vertreiben uns die Zeit mit anderen Fun-Aktionen wie z.B. Dalaranturmspringen, der Rekord liegt derzeit bei einer Strecke bis in die Boreanische Tundra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten wir gerade nicht auf der Suche nach genau deiner Klasse sein, überzeuge uns doch einfach vom Gegenteil.

Unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt über 25 und dein Alter sollte nach Möglichkeit die 18 Jahre nicht unterschreiten.

Unsere Raidzeiten:

Montag - kein Raid
Dienstag - 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Mittwoch - 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag - 20:00 - 23:00 Uhr
Freitag - 20:00 - 00:00 Uhr
Samstag - 20:00 - 00:00 Uhr
Sonntag - kein Raid


Unser momentaner Raidstand:

Naxxramas 10/25er: Clear

Auge der Ewigkeit 10er: Clear

Obsidiansanktum | 3D 10er: Clear

Obsidiansanktum 25er | 3D: clear

Ulduar 10er: 10/14

PdK 10/25er: Clear

PdoK 10er: 4/5

Onyxia 10/25er: Clear

Archavons Kammer 10/25er: Clear

ICC 10er: 12/12, HC 6/12

ICC 25: 9/12, HC 1/12

RS 10/25: N/A, da derzeitiger Fokus auf ICC liegt.

Was Du davon hast:

- Raiderfahrung und Erfolg, angeführt von einer erfahrenen und kompetenten Raidleitung
- eine liebenswerte, hilfsbereite und sehr humorvolle Gildengemeinschaft
- andere Aktivitäten, wie z.B. Funraids, Heroics und PvP
- aktives Forum und Raidplanung über DKP System (ohne Punktesystem und dementsprechende Lootverteilung!)
- Loot wird verwürfelt, um allen die gleiche Chance zu bieten.
- Keinen Raidzwang mit einer "Alles kann, nichts muss." Mentalität.

Was wir erwarten:

- Ihr solltet mind. 18 Jahre alt sein
- Interesse und Wissen um den Char immer auf dem neuesten Stand und nach aktuellsten Patchnotes ausgerichtet zu präsentieren und einzusetzen.
- Euer Equip sollte immer top verzaubert, gesockelt, geglypht und auf PvE ausgelegt sein, Anfragen zu Hilfestellungen immer rechtzeitig VOR dem Raid!
- Gemeinschaftliches Verhalten und "Ziehen-an-einem-Strang" sind ebenso wichtig wie Loyalität und keinerlei Mißgunst oder Neid auf Gildenmitglieder!
- Rechtzeitiges An- bzw. Abmelden zu den Raidterminen
- Technische Gegebenheiten sollten voll funktionsfähig sein! (PC, Internet, Headset, TS3!)

Falls es noch Unklarheiten gibt oder ihr Fragen habt, könnt ihr

Mumbasa
Máze
oder Wardamôn

ingame kontaktieren. Oder schreibt evtl. Unklarheiten in eure Bewerbung.
Wir antworten zeitnah auf jede Anfrage!


Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung, unter http://indifferent-lordaeron.de


----------



## TheOrc (19. März 2010)

Aktuell suchen wir:

druid (restoration) paladin (holy) paladin (retribution) 


Engagement und Spaß am Spiel solltet ihr mitbringen, den Rest erledigen wir zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOrc (9. April 2010)

*Ich bin kein /push, ich putz den Staub vom Thread!*


----------



## TheOrc (28. April 2010)

*buchstabesalat zusammen feg* Man man man, was hier für eine Unordnung war.


----------



## TheOrc (10. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Push.


----------



## TheOrc (20. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## TheOrc (1. Juni 2010)

Push me, Baby, one more time.


----------



## TheOrc (22. Juli 2010)

Ein weiterer push...


----------



## TheOrc (30. Juli 2010)

Wer den /push kann heut besorgen, der verschiebt ihn nicht auf morgen...


----------

